# Limit baits



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wanted to get everybody's opinion on baits to catch a quick limit...not size just numbers.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Texas rigged Senko in the weeds.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have more faith in the Rapala shallow shadrap (shad pattern) than any other bait. Great for skinny water.


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

Past two days I have been throwing tiny cranks such has the rebel teeny wee. The biggest i have gone is the KVD 1.0. I haven't been getting anything huge but at least been getting bites. I will be trying some smaller finesse plastics tomorrow I will let u know if I did good.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Senko or a small worm.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

4" worm ...


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> 4" worm ...


Dont know if youve heard of these but theres a company that makes 4" worms called wobbleheads. They are a very low profile bait. The company sells them with a spoon but I dont use the spoon with them. They are a great bait to tie on a ultralight or light spinning set up and give to someone who doesn't fish much. Youll catch a fish almost every other cast. They are deadly in the early summer when everything starts eating fry. 

I once caught over 60 largemouth in one day with them. Nothing real big but it was fun to say the least. I have caught a 3lb 15oz bass on one, a 1lb 10oz crappie, 4lb 15oz channel cat, and a few other species on them as well. 

I had to make myself stop using them just to start getting into larger fish. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

zoom trick worm on a drop shot


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

SeanStone said:


> Dont know if youve heard of these but theres a company that makes 4" worms called wobbleheads. They are a very low profile bait. The company sells them with a spoon but I dont use the spoon with them. They are a great bait to tie on a ultralight or light spinning set up and give to someone who doesn't fish much. Youll catch a fish almost every other cast. They are deadly in the early summer when everything starts eating fry.
> 
> I once caught over 60 largemouth in one day with them. Nothing real big but it was fun to say the least. I have caught a 3lb 15oz bass on one, a 1lb 10oz crappie, 4lb 15oz channel cat, and a few other species on them as well.
> 
> ...


i am admittedly a bad largemouth bass fisherman, so anything to help atleast catch some bass, will help.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

If not too deep go with white flukes. LM tear them up.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

Sexy shad crank bait. When I'm getting skunked its my go to redemption lure


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Another great limit bait is a 4" Venom Super Doo. Personally I have a hard time using that small of a bait, because I catch too many non target species on them. But when it gets tough, they will get you a lot of bites.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Limit bait = tourney talk? Never heard if a "limit bait" until this thread. Aren't you just asking for people's favorite baits?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

This is tourny talk but im sure baits that catch #'s work in a tourny or not. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

FL-boy said:


> If not too deep go with white flukes. LM tear them up.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


they do? i used it one time and had just 2 hits. bought some from LBF today, and i hope i can get something to hook themselves.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Limit bait = tourney talk? Never heard if a "limit bait" until this thread. Aren't you just asking for people's favorite baits?


Like ostbucks said..... a limit bait..... at least my definition of a "limit bait" is a bait that catches numbers of fish, without regard for what their average size will be. It's usually smaller in size, because you're looking for bites from any size fish, versus using a larger bait that normally catches a larger average size fish. They may be some peoples favorite baits, but they certainly aren't mine.

Unless of course they are the only thing I can get a bite on ...... then I love them.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

4 inch black sickle tail powerworm texas rigged 1/8 black sinker, that used to be my bread and butter for bass before I learned how to use bigger/different baits.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I think the only thing that will catch a quick limit... (I don't do much touring fishing) but it world be a zoom finesse worm 5" I believe they are. Black. But some days it could be a trap over veg if its the right condition. Submerged grass on a bright day with a blue/chrome trap rippin out of weeds. I've picked up 5 in about 20 mins doing that before.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

wacky worm.....always works in the toughest conditions.....color according to water and bait fish.....seems to always work.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

5" flirt worm on a 1/8 oz squirrel head...every time.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

ducman491 said:


> Texas rigged Senko in the weeds.


I must agree Senko in the weeds hard to beat


----------

